# Bob Dixon Vest



## greenhead84 (Jan 12, 2012)

Anybody have a Bob Dixon vest laying around gathering dust that I could take off their hands?


----------



## gobble157 (Jan 12, 2012)

greenhead84 said:


> Anybody have a Bob Dixon vest laying around gathering dust that I could take off their hands?



Yeah right

That vest is the best and I wish I had bought two or three when they first came out!


----------



## antnye (Jan 12, 2012)

I'll sell mine for 10,000$. Just saying.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Jan 12, 2012)

I have one in great condition. It's my favorite vest but if the moneys right you can have it. I'll take 1,000 dollars for it shipped to your door! and no Im not joking. =-)


----------



## Gadget (Jan 12, 2012)

I have two, one is a prototype, doesn't have the patches and no hydro pocket, other than that I think it's the same as the official numbered version. 

The prototype is collecting dust but that's my backup, don't wanna let her go.


----------



## icdedturkes (Jan 12, 2012)

A large store by me had a rack of them.. I looked and laughed and said they will never sell.. Next time I went back they said it was insane, folks calling from all over the country for them.. WIsh I had bought every single one of them now.


----------



## gobble157 (Jan 12, 2012)

icdedturkes said:


> A large store by me had a rack of them.. I looked and laughed and said they will never sell.. Next time I went back they said it was insane, folks calling from all over the country for them.. WIsh I had bought every single one of them now.



How long ago was that?


----------



## Timber1 (Jan 12, 2012)

I had 2. Sold them both. Felt like I was hunting in a flak jacket. Never have been much of a vest wearer anyway.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jan 12, 2012)

It will probably be extremely hard to find a Dixon without spending a fortune. In the mean time you may want to check out the limbhanger vest, I've heard that they're pretty similar.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Jan 12, 2012)

On second thought...... 1,000.00 won't even come close to buying it. I'm hoping to use mine for many many years to come!!!


----------



## Ricochet (Jan 13, 2012)

I have #61 and I'll take $1,000 for it shipped.


----------



## Huntinfool (Jan 13, 2012)

I had two as well and sold one.  Why?  I have no idea.  

Quite honestly, I don't know that I would sell it unless a ridiculous offer was made.

It's just too good and I looked high and low for THE vest for years.  It's as close to perfect as I've ever seen.



Selfishly, I hope they never make them again.  But I believe there is too much money waiting to be spent on them for that to happen.  They'll pick another anniversary at some point and re-release them....and i'll buy as many as I can get my hands on.


----------



## Ricochet (Jan 13, 2012)

Huntinfool said:


> I had two as well and sold one.  Why?  I have no idea.
> 
> Quite honestly, I don't know that I would sell it unless a ridiculous offer was made.
> 
> ...



I hear ya but I could use the money fund my travels this spring, if someone is willing to pay $1,000 for it...we shall see.


----------



## sman (Jan 13, 2012)

I hope they do release another one.  Anything that helps raise money for the fight against cancer is awesome in my opinion.  I'd like to see the money invested in UGA's possible new cure.


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Jan 14, 2012)

I bought one directly from Mossy Oak when they first came out... Luck me...

I kinda cut my teeth on turkey hunting with the old Primos videos and I really liked Bob Dixon... So when I heard about the vest I knew I had to have one!!!


----------



## FLGobstopper (Jan 16, 2012)

I had one the year they came out and sold it on Ebay after season for $400 like an idiot. Coulda kicked myself every time I thought about it and wished I could get another. Last year I watched Ebay like a hawk and over a few week period 3 or 4 of them went up for auction. I got really lucky and snatched one up for $250. I'm not making the mistake of selling mine again!


----------



## Bo D (Jan 17, 2012)

Mr. Longbeard said:


> I bought one directly from Mossy Oak when they first came out... Luck me...
> 
> I kinda cut my teeth on turkey hunting with the old Primos videos and I really liked Bob Dixon... So when I heard about the vest I knew I had to have one!!!



same here#1205


----------



## Randy (Jan 17, 2012)

How much are you willing to pay for one that has never been used?


----------



## PAUL J (Jan 19, 2012)

i'm # 136, i wouldn't sell mine for a "grand", just the thought someone suggesting i might sell it is pure, and simple, communism ! man that's just un-american.


----------



## Ricochet (Jan 19, 2012)

PAUL J said:


> i'm # 136, i wouldn't sell mine for a "grand", just the thought someone suggesting i might sell it is pure, and simple, communism ! man that's just un-american.


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Jan 22, 2012)

I have three. Two unworn.  Not for sale.  I helped design the vest with two other guys.  Every once in awhile, you can find them on EBay.


----------



## Huntinfool (Jan 23, 2012)

....and you did a DANG fine job designing it.  It's obvious that turkey hunters designed that thing...not marketers.


----------



## gobble157 (Jan 23, 2012)

Mossy Oak needs to do an anniversary Bob Dixon vest so I can get me another backup vest. The one they have that resembles the Dixon vest isn't the same.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jan 23, 2012)

SheldonMOAC said:


> I have three. Two unworn.  Not for sale.  I helped design the vest with two other guys.  Every once in awhile, you can find them on EBay.



Didn't I see you on an episode or two of Wildgame Nation?


----------



## Gadget (Jan 23, 2012)

whitetaco02 said:


> Didn't I see you on an episode or two of Wildgame Nation?




Yes you did.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jan 24, 2012)

Gadget said:


> Yes you did.



I thought that was him.  Very cool!


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Jan 26, 2012)

What's the difference between the Dixon and the Limbhanger?


----------



## gobble157 (Jan 26, 2012)

Kwaksmoka said:


> What's the difference between the Dixon and the Limbhanger?



Not much other than the shoulder straps and that it's a limited edition. The Dixon vest is the best turkey vest ever created


----------



## Gadget (Jan 27, 2012)

gobble157 said:


> Not much other than the shoulder straps and that it's a limited edition. The Dixon vest is the best turkey vest ever created




More difference than just that, you'd have to look at two SxS and you'd know.


----------



## rutandstrut (Jan 27, 2012)

Lets see some pictures of the Dixon Vest. I saw one in Perry at the Turkey rama for less than $100...I didn't buy it! It would probably be hanging in my Hunting Closet with 4 or 5 other Turkey Vests I have or sold on E-Bay. I use a Tactical Tater II when it is cooler and an 'Ol Tom Strap Vest when it gets warmer. IMO It is normally too hot in Florida to use a Full Vest after the 1st or 2nd weekend of the season.


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Jan 27, 2012)

rutandstrut said:


> Lets see some pictures of the Dixon Vest. I saw one in Perry at the Turkey rama for less than $100...I didn't buy it! It would probably be hanging in my Hunting Closet with 4 or 5 other Turkey Vests I have or sold on E-Bay. I use a Tactical Tater II when it is cooler and an 'Ol Tom Strap Vest when it gets warmer. IMO It is normally too hot in Florida to use a Full Vest after the 1st or 2nd weekend of the season.



That's the way I think here in South Ga, too hot so I use the strap style vest too. I've been thinking about the Ol Tom but haven't made the purchase yet!


----------



## sman (Jan 27, 2012)

Somebody post a pic of one.  I'm curious as to what they look like.  I use a vest the first 2 weeks.  After that I use an el cheapo fanny pack.  A slate, some shells, and 2 mouth calls.


----------



## antnye (Jan 28, 2012)

Here ya go.  Mines #124.  The material is heavy and thicker than any other vest out there.  You can wear this vest all day hot or not.  Carries very well with the claw straps.


----------



## gobble157 (Jan 28, 2012)

antnye said:


> Here ya go.  Mines #124.  The material is heavy and thicker than any other vest out there.  You can wear this vest all day hot or not.  Carries very well with the claw straps.



On the last photo...

What's the black strap for on the right shoulder strap?


----------



## antnye (Jan 28, 2012)

gobble157 said:


> On the last photo...
> 
> What's the black strap for on the right shoulder strap?



I put it around the stock to hold my gun up on my shoulder in ready when I'm set up.


----------



## sman (Jan 28, 2012)

antnye said:


> I put it around the stock to hold my gun up on my shoulder in ready when I'm set up.



Sweet...free a hand up.  Looks very nice.  I understand the hype now.


----------



## gobble157 (Jan 28, 2012)

antnye said:


> I put it around the stock to hold my gun up on my shoulder in ready when I'm set up.



I love that idea


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 28, 2012)

there are a few vest that are using that now as well, like ol tom and hs strut.  nice little feature.


----------



## antnye (Jan 28, 2012)

Works pretty good especially if your sitting facing downhill.  It did'nt come on the vest I added it.  Stole the Idea from the Ol tom vest.


----------



## gobble157 (Jan 28, 2012)

antnye said:


> Works pretty good especially if your sitting facing downhill.  It did'nt come on the vest I added it.  Stole the Idea from the Ol tom vest.



What did you use and how long was the material?


----------



## antnye (Jan 28, 2012)

gobble157 said:


> What did you use and how long was the material?



I used a peice of one of my old rock climbing aid ladders.  Which is 1 inch nylon webbing with a loop sewn into the end with a twist so it will stay open.  You will probably need about 3.5 to 4 feet to have enough to sew a loop on the end and attach to your vest.  An old tie down strap would probably work well or an old tree stand strap.


----------



## gobble157 (Jan 28, 2012)

SheldonMOAC said:


> I have three. Two unworn.  Not for sale.  I helped design the vest with two other guys.  Every once in awhile, you can find them on EBay.



Does Mossy Oak have any plans for a anniversary vest in rememberance of Bob Dixon? I'd love to get another vest like this one as a back up.


----------



## gobble157 (Jan 28, 2012)

antnye said:


> I used a peice of one of my old rock climbing aid ladders.  Which is 1 inch nylon webbing with a loop sewn into the end with a twist so it will stay open.  You will probably need about 3.5 to 4 feet to have enough to sew a loop on the end and attach to your vest.  An old tie down strap would probably work well or an old tree stand strap.




Thanks bud


----------



## OliverHarrelson (Feb 21, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140704532025?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## Gadget (Feb 21, 2012)

OliverHarrelson said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/140704532025?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648





750.00!..........


----------



## Ricochet (Feb 21, 2012)

Gadget said:


> 750.00!..........


Yeah, I was thinking it should be at least $1,000.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 21, 2012)

OliverHarrelson said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/140704532025?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648





I reckon I`ve seen it all now. Somebody care to explain to me why any vest is worth that much money?


----------



## Gadget (Feb 21, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I reckon I`ve seen it all now. Somebody care to explain to me why any vest is worth that much money?





Cause it's special, they only made 1,986........



I've got two of em, I'm watching this one, if he sells it then I guess mine will be up there too.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 21, 2012)

Gadget said:


> Cause it's special, they only made 1,986........
> 
> 
> 
> I've got two of em, I'm watching this one, if he sells it then I guess mine will be up there too.....





Rick, there ain`t no piece of cloth that special.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 21, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Rick, there ain`t no piece of cloth that special.




Never know........ you know the saying,  "A fool and his money are soon parted"...


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 21, 2012)

Gadget said:


> Never know........ you know the saying,  "A fool and his money are soon parted"...




Only if they are young, foolish, into hero worship, or a combination of all three.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Feb 21, 2012)

sold one 3 years ago for 500$. i dont doubt that one will get gone for 750.


----------



## Carp (Feb 21, 2012)

I sold mine. It was too hot.


----------



## Huntinfool (Feb 22, 2012)

> Rick, there ain`t no piece of cloth that special.




But none of us bat an eye when some fool pays $1500 for a cut out block of wood made by a guy name Cost, right?

I'm with Rick though...if that one sells, there may very well be two of them up there shortly.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 22, 2012)

Huntinfool said:


> But none of us bat an eye when some fool pays $1500 for a cut out block of wood made by a guy name Cost, right?





I`m not included in that bunch of "us". I`m not into names or hero worship.


----------



## Huntinfool (Feb 22, 2012)

Yeh, I figured.  What I meant was a whole bunch of turkey hunters would nod their heads and go "yep", that there was a STEAL at $1500!

I'm with ya.  I'd love to have a Cost.  But I'm not paying over $1000 for a turkey call.  I've got other things I'd rather waste money on!


----------



## Gadget (Feb 22, 2012)

Huntinfool said:


> But none of us bat an eye when some fool pays $1500 for a cut out block of wood made by a guy name Cost, right?
> 
> I'm with Rick though...if that one sells, there may very well be two of them up there shortly.




 I would of never paid market price for my Cost, traded out some tractor work for it, otherwise I wouldn't own one, not at the prices they are getting for em anyway. Now if I were buying one just to flip and make money that would be a different story.


----------



## Ricochet (Feb 22, 2012)

Huntinfool said:


> Yeh, I figured.  What I meant was a whole bunch of turkey hunters would nod their heads and go "yep", that there was a STEAL at $1500!
> 
> I'm with ya.  I'd love to have a Cost.  But I'm not paying over $1000 for a turkey call.  I've got other things I'd rather waste money on!



Good point and I wouldn't pay that either...something in the $100-200 range is about as high as I would go.  That being said, I got my vest off Ebay in the beginning it was one of the special cancer research charity deals where they included a bunch of calls from various call makers.  I think I got mine for the least amount of all those vests they sold.  I think I paid nearly $300 for it, but it was going to a good cause.  

Here is more about my vest and what they were going for back in 2007: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=93189&highlight=bob+dixon&page=4


----------



## Huntinfool (Feb 22, 2012)

I had two at one point.  But sold one for (well I'm ashamed to say knowing what they go for now!).

But I just paid retail for them through a couple of different stores on the internet.  I remember the thread that Gadget posted with his prototype vest and I was sold just from the pictures.  I waited until the day the released them, then looked all over the internet trying to find a store that still had one.  They definitely went fast.


----------



## Randy (Feb 22, 2012)

So how much are y'all willing to pay for one?


----------



## law dawg (Feb 22, 2012)

I had the opportunity to get one a few years ago at a good price  and passed on it.  Now I hunt with the limbhanger and regret that decision every day . . .


----------



## Ricochet (Feb 22, 2012)

Huntinfool said:


> I had two at one point.  But sold one for (well I'm ashamed to say knowing what they go for now!).
> 
> But I just paid retail for them through a couple of different stores on the internet.  I remember the thread that Gadget posted with his prototype vest and I was sold just from the pictures.  I waited until the day the released them, then looked all over the internet trying to find a store that still had one.  They definitely went fast.



Yeah, I got my original one from Midwest Turkey Supply and I got their last one in that size.  Then I got the Ebay deal/vest and sold the other one for what I paid for it to a local guy.  It worked out well for me.


----------



## antnye (Feb 22, 2012)

I got mine off here for a good price a couple years ago.  I don't see why they offer a high quality vest like it.  As much demand as there seems to be they would sell them.  There are good vests out there but these will last a lifetime, maybe two.


----------



## Huntinfool (Feb 22, 2012)

I think part of it is that they want to honor the 1986 so that they honor the man well.  That was the whole point in the first place.  Yes, it was for recognition.  But it did always seem like they did it more to honor the man than to make money.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 22, 2012)

Huntinfool said:


> *But none of us bat an eye when some fool pays $1500 for a cut out block of wood made by a guy name Cost, right*?
> 
> I'm with Rick though...if that one sells, there may very well be two of them up there shortly.



I do.


----------



## Ricochet (Feb 22, 2012)

Huntinfool said:


> I think part of it is that they want to honor the 1986 so that they honor the man well.  That was the whole point in the first place.  Yes, it was for recognition.  But it did always seem like they did it more to honor the man than to make money.


I agree.


----------



## antnye (Feb 22, 2012)

Huntinfool said:


> I think part of it is that they want to honor the 1986 so that they honor the man well.  That was the whole point in the first place.  Yes, it was for recognition.  But it did always seem like they did it more to honor the man than to make money.



I understand the cause and agree with it 100%.  But I'm not saying the same exact vest.  But a vest of the same caliber quality wise.  Alot of the vests I see that are 100+ bucks leave alot to be desired in durability compared to the Dixon.  Of course if you make one that will wear out every few years you'll always have a customer.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 23, 2012)

Mossy Oak Apparel company had plans to build another limited edition vest similar to the Dixon, think it was gonna be a Jim Crumbley edition. With the restructuring that has taken place within the company recently and the poor market conditions I guess they decided not to do it.


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Feb 23, 2012)

Jim Crumbly lol... That guy wouldnt make a pimple on Bob Dixon's

Yea i would rush out and buy that vest


----------



## antnye (Mar 6, 2012)

There is a Bob Dixon vest on eBay right now with an opening bid of 100.  Has a reserve though.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 22, 2013)

been vestless for years, but sure wish I had "inVESTed" in a few.


----------



## Tommy Walton (Feb 22, 2013)

I got a Bob Dixon vest. I bought it at the Nationals when they came out. Makes ya wonder what it will be worth in 20 years. Never have wore a vest myself had a shoulder vest made for me a long time ago and that's all carry,light and versatile .


----------



## Bossdawg8085 (Feb 22, 2013)

Two on Ebay now, one is at $415.00 and has yet to reach the reserve


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Feb 23, 2013)

No different then somebody going to Nashville and buying hundreds of dollars worth of calls when a cheap ol Walmart turkey call will work just as good


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 23, 2013)

Mr. Longbeard said:


> No different then somebody going to Nashville and buying hundreds of dollars worth of calls when a cheap ol Walmart turkey call will work just as good



The majority of the calls you get in nashville depreciate


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 23, 2013)

Too many "custom" caller makers these days.  Kinda reminds me of the 90's with baseball cards.


----------

